# Bandit RIP 7/30/2012- NON-GSD



## Shadoesmom (Jul 21, 2012)

Bandit is our beloved Min Pin. We have had him since he was 6 weeks old. He is now 10 1/2 yrs old. We had to put him down this morning. One of the hardest things we have ever had to do. My husband is grieving so bad as we all are, but Bandit was his special baby. I am not sure how to help him deal with this. We had to take Bandit to the vet yesterday and they kept him to put him on IVs. My Husband could not sleep last night. Bandit usually slept by his side. when we arrived at the vet this morning, they had done his ultrasound and we were told the grim news. Bandit had Pancreatic cancer that had spread to his liver. We were told there was nothing we could do, except for the obvious. Because we love him so much, we knew we could not let him suffer anymore. We spent a little over an hour with him and our whole family was with him at the end as well. we spent some time afterwards as well, it was just so hard to let go. we know he is not in pain anymore, but we just don't know how to deal with the pain we are left in our heart. W miss him so much already. RIP our baby boy, Bandit. Jan 16th 2002 - July 30th , 2012. at 9 am.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My sister and brother-in-law have a min pin, they are a breed that really gets into your heart

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious little guy. It is so heartbreaking when we have to let one go even though we know it is the best thing to do for them. I wish there was something that I could say to help you and your husband with your broken hearts but I know that there are no words to ease your pain. The pain will lesson with time but that empty feeling will remain, sorry. 

Bandit will be waiting for you at the bridge someday, for now he is running free. Try to think about all the great memories of your little guy, that is something that cannot be taken away. :rip: little guy and :hugs:to you and your husband.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rip Bandit


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss

:rip: Bandit


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Salvation289 (Jul 23, 2012)

praying for your family. Loosing a pet is one of the hardest things to deal with in life. He's with God now. No more pain, he's free. <3 Tell your husband to remember all the good times and to rejoice in bandits life.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Time will help heal the hurt, but you will always miss him. I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss , we put our baby down this morning also and i know what you are going through


----------



## Shadoesmom (Jul 21, 2012)

mrsbuggs said:


> So sorry for your loss , we put our baby down this morning also and i know what you are going through


 
I am so sorry to hear that.


----------

